# Anyone using a Camelback with lumbar reservoir?



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking for reviews...


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok, am I going to have to talk to myself about this?

Steve: It seems like a good idea to have your pack weight concentrated lower down, and more on your hips. 

Steve: I think so too.

Steve: But I wonder if it is comfortable, and if the waist belt is sufficient to keep the weight off the shoulder straps.

Steve: I wonder that too, and also if having a horizontal bladder has any disadvantages for filling or draining or anything. 

Steve: Good points as well, Steve.


----------



## MtnBound (Sep 21, 2013)

I have on I haven't used. Will be doing some trails and downhill this weekend. I shall post up what experience I have with it.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

MtnBound said:


> I have on I haven't used. Will be doing some trails and downhill this weekend. I shall post up what experience I have with it.


I would greatly appreciate hearing your review. Not much info on the web about these, and it seems to be a pretty small portion of the Camelback line, which makes me wonder if they aren't catching on as planned or what.

I'm thinking about an Octane 22 LR. The waist belt looks like 1 inch webbing which seems maybe undersized if the goal is to have the pack weight mainly on the hips.


----------



## MtnBound (Sep 21, 2013)

The Octane 22 LR is the exact one I have. Been using the camelback rogue for years and loved it. But needing more cargo space I purchased the octane. I shall post up this weekend with a review and details of what I carried and weight.


----------



## MtnBound (Sep 21, 2013)

This morning did some downhill with the bag and its great. Fully supports a full bag of water and tons of room for tools and other things needed. the lower strap is a bit on the small side but that's the only negative I can find. In the end id recommend this bag to anyone thinking of getting it. Will be using this from now on instead of my Camelbak Rouge


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I went and looked at the Octane 22 at REI, and honestly I wasn't impressed with the construction. Other packs in this price range (130 retail ) have more structure and support, like trampoline style backs or other rigid features to distribute the weight and keep air flow between the back and the load. 

Comparing to Osprey, Deuter, or even other Camelbacks like the mule or Hawg, the octane seems cheap. The back of it is just soft flimsy foam padding. 

Unfortunately, there are no other options with the lumbar reservoir around that size range. 

The Camelback pursuit 24 is a really nice pack, with all the advanced features I would expect, but it is huge. The difference between 22 and 24 doesn't sound like much, but the pursuit must be mislabeled because it looks like a 30 liter pack. 

I think I might just buy the lumbar reservoir and find a day pack that can hold it.


----------

